# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Çfare i mungon demokracisë shqiptare, që nuk funksionon ?

## Astrit Kosturi

*Çfar i mungon demokracisë shqiptare, që nuk funksionon ?
(Sa për hyrje në temë!)

Nga: Astrit Kosturi*

Mos të na çudisin ndonjëri, të na mbush mendjen se jetojme në demokraci! 
Se gjithë kjo, katraurë dhe liri darviniane, është demokraci, se gjithe kjo rrapëllimë retorike për gati 20 vjet, eshte e shumepritura demokraci. U bë kohë e gjatë, që veçanërisht pjesa e mençur e kësaj shoqërie, ka ngrënë sapunin për djath, teksa përpëlitet nën morsën shtërnguese të uzurpatorve dhe grabitësve të kësaj gjëje kaq të çmuar, të këtyre ndjenjave të bukura të shqiptarëve, të mbajtura të burgosura për dekada me radhë.
*Kaq budallenj dhe të cektë paskemi qënë, teksa si një popull i tërë vetëm kemi shpresuar në inaktivitet dhe në pritje se do vinte si dhuratë, si keqardhje e të tjerëve për vuajtjet tona pafund? Gjithnjë pritje, gjumë dhe përgjumje rreth llafeve dhe thashethemeve të llumit të kafesë, në lokalet pafund.*
Dhe nga ana tjetër, ustallarët e pangopur për sundim e pasuri dhe elita mafioze politike e bërë tashmë anishqiptare dhe antikombëtare, u vu në shërbim të vetes së tyre dhe të huajve. Teksa kemi pritur e shpresuar, na e konvertuan diktaturën në anarshi dhe këtë na e kane shitur në vijimësi për demokraci. Kështu e ndërtuan që në ditët e para, me teorine e tullës së parë më hile, duke shfrytëzuar mungesën e dijeve dhe qënien të papërgatitur të një populli të tërë për sistemin e ri, të ardhur bashkë me erërat e lindjes të mbarsura me liri dhe shpresë dhe të nxitura nga perëndimi, që në ato vite eksportoi aq bukur krizën e thellë ekonomike, që sot është bërë rrezik edhe mw evident.
*Doja të ndaja, me gjithe antaret e këtij forumi shqetesimin jetik shqiptar dhe mbare kombëtar dhe në të njëjtën kohë pasi të japim mendime se si funksionon një demokraci reale, le të gjejmë deformimet e bëra, të kësaj anarshie dhe kaosi institucional dhe shpirtëror me emrin demokraci dhe të japim rrugët e zgjidhjes.*
Shumëkush prej nesh, ka vite që mediton, vuan dhe perpiqet të punojë për këtë dhe mendoj se ka ardhur koha e një bashkëpunimi real dhe të vërtetë.
Si fillim, ju ftoj të jepni mendimet tuaja, për bazën ideologjike dhe teorike të funksionimit të sistemeve me bazë demokracinë, të evidentojmë shtyllat kryesore që i mungojnë për ta mbajtur më këmbë e në funksion demokracinë shqiptare dhe më pas të materializojmë qëndrimet tona me veprime konkrete demokratike.

----------


## ILMGAP

I Nderuar : Astrit Kosturi
Kjo që tanimë ne e gëzojmë (mendoj unë) quhet *AntiDemokraci* ose më mirë *Demokraci Diktatoreske , Demokraci e Modernizuar*.
Nuk mund të gëzosh Demokracin dhe ta quash vetën Demokrat përderisa nuk qeverisësh në mënyrë të mirë siq duhet qeverisur një vend . Por gjithsesi nuk kemi mundësi të qeverisemi më mirë pasiqë Politikanët Shqiptarë (Kosovë-Shqipëri) kufinjtë e dijes i kishin deri më këtu , ata nuk mund ti kalojnë këta kufi aq më pak të mundohen . *Për të gëzuar një Demokraci të vërtet nevoitet një revolucion i vërtet i cili i përshtat Shqiptarëve (Kosovë-Shqipëri) ne nuk mund të përdorim revolucionin e krijuar evoropian përderisa nuk na përshtatet., ne Shqiptarëve na nevoitet më shumë dituri sepse me dituri thyhet çdo barikadë e mundshme , ndërsa me këta Politikan që tanimë kemi nuk mund të thyejmë këto barikada që vetë politikanët i kanë krijuar me qëllime personale dhe interese personale të politikanëve .* *Pasiqë politikanët mendojnë për interesa personale dhe individuale atëherë pjesa tjetër e cila është populli duhet të mendoj për problemet dhe interesat kolektive , të gjitha problemet e krijuara nga politikanët mbesin nën kurrizin e popullatës .*
_Këta politikan mundohen fjalën Demokraci ta keqpërdorin (dhe e keqpërdorin) por fatkeqësisht populli këtë nuk e kupton dhe kështu i gëlltit këto gënjeshtra duke mos thënë STOP , dhe ne këtu jemi për të treguar këto gjëra._
Mendoj gjëja e vetme që i mungon popullit shqiptar (Kosovë-Shqipëri) është një qeverisje me plan dituri dhe popullat me plan - dashuri , vetëmohim , durim , mirësi , vërtetësi etj. nëse këto gjëra rregullohen dhe përmbushet kjo kërkesë atëherë gjendja në këto dy shtete do të stabilizohet .
Si gjithmonë një shtet Demokrat kërkon fjalën e popullit ndërsa tani fjala e popullit nuk ndëgjohet . . . pse . . . sepse populli nuk flet ngaqë frigohet dhe kështu kjo frikë jona do i kushtoj shumë brezave të ardhshëm.
*Demokraci e tanishme quhet Demokraci Diktatoreske dhe njerëzit në qeveri janë diktator të modernizuar .*
*Gjëja e vetme që duhet është qeverisja me plan dituri dhe populli me plan -mirësia vërtetësi,durim dhe vetëmohim.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

*DEMOKRACIA = Kracia(shtet) + Demos(popull) !*

*- Sa eshte shtet i populit, ky shteti i fisit, i mikut, shokut e tarafit?
- Sa na perfaqeson dhe si jemi të perfaqesuar në kete "shtet te popullit", të pushtuar nga djajt e dallaveres ?*

Teksa kemi pritur e shpresuar, keto gati dy dekada, na e konvertuan diktaturën në anarshi dhe këtë na e kane shitur në vijimësi për demokraci. *Kështu e ndërtuan që në ditët e para, me teorine e tullës së parë me hile, duke shfrytëzuar mungesën e dijeve dhe qënien të papërgatitur të një populli të tërë për sistemin e ri.* Sistem, që erdhi para syve të ketij populli gojekyçur nga sistemi i kaluar dhe që akoma ka mbetur i fjetur, i pergjumur dhe i mashtruar sistematikisht. Sistem(demokraci), që erdhi bashkë me erërat e lindjes të mbarsura me liri dhe shpresë dhe të nxitura nga perëndimi, që në ato vite eksportoi aq bukur krizën e vet ekonomike, drejt lindjes, që sot ajo krizë eshte thelluar, është bërë rrezik edhe më evident, duke gjetur perseri forma te reja që ta paguajne popuj e kombe të traumatizuar si Shqiperia.
Doja të ndaja, me gjithe antaret e këtij forumi shqetesimin jetik shqiptar e mbare kombëtar, per kete deformim ekstrem të demokracise dhe per rrjedhoje per pragkatastrofen tone kombetare.* Duke e patur të qarte, se si funksionon një demokraci reale, le të gjejmë deformimet e bëra, të kësaj anarshie dhe kaosi institucional dhe shpirtëror me emrin demokraci dhe të japim rrugët e korrigjimit të saj dhe zgjidhjes së kesaj katraure institucionale dhe shpirterore.* 
Shumëkush prej nesh, ka vite që mediton, vuan dhe perpiqet të punojë për këtë dhe mendoj se ka ardhur koha e një bashkëpunimi real dhe të vërtetë.
Të evidentojmë shtyllat kryesore që i mungojnë për ta mbajtur më këmbë e në funksion demokracinë shqiptare dhe më pas të materializojmë qëndrimet tona me veprime konkrete demokratike.
*Aktualisht, demokracia, eshte vetem boja e bukur, eshjte loja e matrapazeve, ndersa në thelb eshte populli i shkelur dhe i braktisur.*

----------


## Guri i Kuq

*Sistem(demokraci), që erdhi bashkë me erërat e lindjes të mbarsura me liri dhe shpresë dhe të nxitura nga perëndimi, që në ato vite eksportoi aq bukur krizën e vet ekonomike, drejt lindjes*, që sot ajo krizë eshte thelluar, është bërë rrezik edhe më evident, duke gjetur perseri forma te reja që ta paguajne popuj e kombe të traumatizuar si Shqiperia.
----------
Z.Kosturi,
Kam një përshtypje se këtu i keni ngatrruar nocionet  ...
Erërat e lindjes të mbrasura me liri....perendimi...që paska ekportua krizen.....në lindje..
Sipas jush,del se demokratizimi i Shqipërisë paska ardhur nga "erërat e lindjes" !,
A thua është kështu ?
Përvoja tregon gjithëmonë të kundërtën në këto 100 vitet e fundit.
Eksporti i krizës në lindje..!!!
Z.Astrit,
Lindja ishte vet kriza dhe sipas mendimit tim, perendimi është ai që e shpëtoi lindjen nga asgjasimi total të nxitur nga luftërat për pushtet,teritore e ideologji të perenduara...

Demokracia është proces i gjatë,me plotë kundërthënie e zikzake Kundërreforma dhe r. i vonuar "demokratik" i 97-së është shembull tipik i një kundërpërgjigjje të "lindjes"përballë uraganit të lirisë...

----------


## limbo

demokracis shqiptare i mungo sensi i mases ene i arsyes. dmth osh i pjese e caktume e popullsis qe vetem qajne ulerijn e bojn vjersha.. ky menoj osh problem i modh

----------


## ILMGAP

> demokracis shqiptare i mungo sensi i mases ene i arsyes. dmth osh i pjese e caktume e popullsis qe vetem qajne ulerijn e bojn vjersha.. ky menoj osh problem i modh


E mor LIMBO , sa do më pëlqente të vije trurin në përdorim , a kupton si flet apo jo , është Astrit Kosturi nuk është ndokush tjetër , nëse nuk e njeh se kush është do të tregoj unë në pak fjalë sa kam kuptuar unë në këtë forum :

*Astrit Kosturi* _është njëri i cili mirret me letërsi dhe është poet , autor i shumë librave , librat e tij përmbajnë fjalë të bukura të cilat secili njëri mund ti kuptojë përveq atyre që lexojnë duke u munduar të gjejnë gabime._
*Astrit Kosturi* _është antari i këtij forumi i cili ende nuk ofendoj askënd , pse ? sepse mban qëndrim , është i përmbajtshëm dhe nuk dëshiron të bie në nivelin e tjetrit .
Pra ti që mundohesh ta ofendosh Astritin , me fyerje letrare e ke gabim , pse e ke gabim ?_* Sepse Astrit Kosturi ka një potencial të madh , dhe potenciali i tij shfrytëzohet për vizionin e tij dhe vizioni i tij është Rinia , ti tregohet rinisë realitetin.*


Do dëshiroja nga ti që Astrit Kosturin kur dëshiron ta replikosh , replikoje me fjalë komode siq të ka hije , dhe jo ofendime , *replika më e mirë dhe e bukur është argumenti.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> *Sistem(demokraci), që erdhi bashkë me erërat e lindjes të mbarsura me liri dhe shpresë dhe të nxitura nga perëndimi, që në ato vite eksportoi aq bukur krizën e vet ekonomike, drejt lindjes*, që sot ajo krizë eshte thelluar, është bërë rrezik edhe më evident, duke gjetur perseri forma te reja që ta paguajne popuj e kombe të traumatizuar si Shqiperia.
> ----------
> Z.Kosturi,
> *Kam një përshtypje se këtu i keni ngatrruar nocionet  ...
> Erërat e lindjes të mbrasura me liri....perendimi...që paska ekportua krizen*.....në lindje..
> Sipas jush,del se demokratizimi i Shqipërisë paska ardhur nga "erërat e lindjes" !,
> A thua është kështu ?
> Përvoja tregon gjithëmonë të kundërtën në këto 100 vitet e fundit.
> Eksporti i krizës në lindje..!!!
> ...


*I nderuar, Guri i kuq !*
Së pari te falenderoj, per menyren njerezore, se si shkruan, edhe kur kundershton. Kjo eshte natyra e gjithe atyre, që kane dije rreth problemit që diskutohet dhe llogjika e etika e komunikimit, që perhere dominojnë pasionet dhe emocionin... Edhe në histori, asgje nuk eshte absolute. 
*Pergjithesisht, per ngjarje apo persona, ka nje version zyrtar, i cili eshte produkt i interesave dhe qellimeve te shtetit.* Sipas tyre, heroi i pagezuar nga masat e thjeshta të popullit shpallet aventurier, budall, **** etj. pra, nga historia zyrtare.
*Dhe problemi i kesaj anarshisë, që na vjen rehat ta quajme demokraci, vjen në veshet tane me versione te ndryshme,* dhe ngulitet më shume versioni i fituesit. Pra, fituesi pergjithesisht ben historine dhe ne perpiqemi të krijojme "supernjerez", që të na shkelin edhe më shume. 

*Kemi krijuar një bindje të gabuar, se perendimi eshte perendia,* drejtesia, shpirti, njerezia, demokracia etj. etj., ndersa lindja shihet me perçmim. Nuk jane të ndara me thike. Ka shqiptarë, që nuk e perballojne Ameriken: ka pune, kosto jete, ka taksa, rregull e ligj ..........  Per t'i renë shkurt, lindja ka qenë liberale në politike dhe ne ekonomi dhe kjo qe trampolini dhe vendi ku u bene programet dhe marreveshjet...... *Duket sikur gjerat, behen rastesisht... por asgje nuk behet pa dijenine e të madhit.* 
Per ta mbyllur, se me postime eshte veshtire te spjegohem, po them: Kur del pas nje kohe te gjate nga erresira, direkt e ne drite, verbohesh! Edhe, frymezimi apo uragani perendimor, erdhi i perthyer, i pasqyruar nga lindja, nga Moska e Gorbaçovit dhe e Perestrojkes, perndryshe do ishim "verbuar"(shkalluar). 
*Jo gjithçka eshte e dukshme, e dukshme eshte vetem "buzeqeshja"!
*

----------


## juanito02

Mungesat e thella ne demokraci jane prapambetja e thelle e shqipatreve.
Edhe se dolem e pame boten kemi shume e shume per te bere qe te gdhendemi si qytetare normale te botes.

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> demokracis shqiptare i mungo sensi i mases ene i arsyes. dmth osh i pjese e caktume e popullsis qe *vetem qajne ulerijn e bojn vjersha*.. ky menoj osh problem i modh


Duke humbur orë të tëra, mbi gazeta, libra, apo forume, janë shume njerez si unë, që japin nje kontribut te madh per shoqerine. Prandaj, *më pak servilizem me pushtetin dhe me teper perkrahje ndaj antikonformisteve dhe zerave ndryshe, sepse keta e çojne shoqerine perpara.*
Tranzicioni po zgjat kaq shume, sepse demokracia eshte tepër fraxhile dhe here-here fallso. Shoqeria shqiptare, ka nevoje te emancipohet, te piqet dhe te behet e vetedijshme, për gjithçka ndodh në emer të demokracise.
*Keto nuk jane as qarje e as vjersha, por perpjekje per te dale nga ky hon i pakuptimtë, ku kemi rene dhe ku të tjerët nuk ndjejne të ngopur teksa ushqehen me djersen dhe gjakun e tjetrit.
*

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> Mungesat e thella ne demokraci jane prapambetja e thelle e shqipatreve.
> Edhe se dolem e pame boten kemi shume e shume per te bere qe te gdhendemi si qytetare normale te botes.


*Juanito, eshte e vertete dhe thua se jemi te mallkuar...!*
Shohim, kudo neper bote, bisedojme dhe kenaqem me njerez që kane krijuar nje mentalitet të tille, prej të cileve, dua të mesoj. Me njerez, qe kane kuptuar sistemin, ligjet dhe rregullat e tij dhe në menyre te ndershme kane bere histori personale keto gati 20 vjet...
Por, edhe nga keta, ndodh, që tundohen nga joshjet e miqeve që kane kapur pushtet ketu, dhe shume shpejt bien ne preherin e ustallareve të korruptuar. 
*Ketu fillon humbja e atij mentalitetit perendimor dhe kthimi i puneve perseri, në shtratin alla-shqiptarçe. Pse? Sepse ka nevoje "per nje prashitje" te thelle e serioze dhe jo me pazare.

Te pershendes!*

----------


## mondishall

...Per t'i renë shkurt, lindja ka qenë liberale në politike dhe ne ekonomi dhe kjo qe trampolini dhe vendi ku u bene programet dhe marreveshjet......(Astrit Kosturi)

I dashur Astrit! Eshte kaq e thelle dhe e gjere tema, sa duhen dite e nete te tera te bisedojme. Pa dashur te zgjatem pra ne pjeset e tjera te trajtuara, me ngacmoi fraza tende me lart, qe me thene te drejten, nuk i permbahet te vertetes. Mos ngaterrojme llojet e ekonomive dhe politikave perendimore dhe lindore, thjesht ne raportin njerezor, per te arritur ne kete konkluzion, pasi s'bejme gje tjeter vecse shkasim ne te kunderten e asaj qe permbante ekonomia e planifikuar alla socialiste, sidomos tek ne. Aspak liberalizem, perkundrazi norma, sforco, urdhera e direktiva, ankthe dhe kerkesa absurde per ulje kostoje, rritje te ardhurash, tejkalim planesh, rendimentesh, sasirash, cilesirash dhe te gjitha keto kundrejt nje page te planifikuar jetese, qe dihet dhe s'ka nevoje per zgjatje. Politika? Akoma me e ashper dhe e futur kudo, ne cdo qelize te ekonomise, duke u bere shprehje e kategori e ekonomise me kryefjalen e saj te politikes ekonomike dhe ekonomise politike. Ndeshja me perendimin per masen e gjere te njerezve, ishte thjesht ne zbulimi i te vertetave qe fshihte kjo ekonomi e kamufluar me terma e praktika socialiste. Dolen sheshit termat e vertete ekonomike, si fitimi, afendikoi, pronari, mbivlera, etj, qe fshiheshin ne terma zbukurues, si e ardhura per shoqerine, shteti i popullit, etj, etj. 
Dhe se fundi dua te them qe termat konstitucionale dhe ata qe kane te bejne me format qeverisese, tashme e kane humbur kuptimesine perkthyese te zanafilles se tyre. Pse? Sepse dhe atehere kur kane lindur si terma(demokracia), pra ne lashtesine athinase, nuk kane qene adekuate me te verteten. Nese u pranua permbysje e nje sistemi, qe ne fakt u vetpermbys dhe kalimi ne nje sistem, qe e dime se si funksionon ne thelbin e tij, cdo tejkalim enderrash e deshirash qe tejkalojne caqet e tij, mbetet thjesht nje leksion utopik e propagandistik, ne mos them, nje riperseritje e dogmave(e theksoj, dogmave, sic e kthyen dogmatiket tane teorine e m-l), pra te riciklimit te asaj qe u permbys.
Ajo qe ndodhi e po ndodh tek ne, eshte se ndryshe nga vendet e tjera, qe njohen shkallet spirale te sistemeve akonomiko-shoqerore, filloi kapitalizimi i "socializmit" dhe ky proces patjeter qe deformon teorine dhe praktiken e demokracise.  Kesaj demokracie i mungon pra vete natyrshmeria lindese dhe rritese e saj. 

Miqesisht, Mondi

--------------------------------------------------------------
  Dëshira shpesh bëhet pjesë e absurditetit në të shprehur, por edhe e shprehjes së të vërtetës, edhe pse të parealizueshme.

----------


## Plot

Cfare i mungon?

Nuk i mungon gje. Vetem se duhet llomotitur me pak. Dhe pastaj OK.

----------


## ILMGAP

E mor PLOT , sa do më pëlqente të vije trurin në përdorim , a kupton si flet apo jo , është Astrit Kosturi nuk është ndokush tjetër , nëse nuk e njeh se kush është do të tregoj unë në pak fjalë sa kam kuptuar unë në këtë forum :

*Astrit Kosturi* _është njëri i cili mirret me letërsi dhe është poet , autor i shumë librave , librat e tij përmbajnë fjalë të bukura të cilat secili njëri mund ti kuptojë përveq atyre që lexojnë duke u munduar të gjejnë gabime._
*Astrit Kosturi* _është antari i këtij forumi i cili ende nuk ofendoj askënd , pse ? sepse mban qëndrim , është i përmbajtshëm dhe nuk dëshiron të bie në nivelin e tjetrit .
Pra ti që mundohesh ta ofendosh Astritin , me fyerje letrare e ke gabim , pse e ke gabim ?_* Sepse Astrit Kosturi ka një potencial të madh , dhe potenciali i tij shfrytëzohet për vizionin e tij dhe vizioni i tij është Rinia , ti tregohet rinisë realitetin.*


Do dëshiroja nga ti që Astrit Kosturin kur dëshiron ta replikosh , replikoje me fjalë komode siq të ka hije , dhe jo ofendime , *replika më e mirë dhe e bukur është argumenti.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## juanito02

> *Juanito, eshte e vertete dhe thua se jemi te mallkuar...!*
> Shohim, kudo neper bote, bisedojme dhe kenaqem me njerez që kane krijuar nje mentalitet të tille, prej të cileve, dua të mesoj. Me njerez, qe kane kuptuar sistemin, ligjet dhe rregullat e tij dhe në menyre te ndershme kane bere histori personale keto gati 20 vjet...
> Por, edhe nga keta, ndodh, që tundohen nga joshjet e miqeve që kane kapur pushtet ketu, dhe shume shpejt bien ne preherin e ustallareve të korruptuar. 
> *Ketu fillon humbja e atij mentalitetit perendimor dhe kthimi i puneve perseri, në shtratin alla-shqiptarçe. Pse? Sepse ka nevoje "per nje prashitje" te thelle e serioze dhe jo me pazare.
> 
> Te pershendes!*


Po a ke vene re sa meren shqiptaret me poltike dhe kot se koti se personalisht nuk fitojne asgje?
A e ke vene re qe shumices i mungon logjika e argumentit dhe ajo qe mendon ai eshte si ok e thene prej Ainshtaini?
A e ke vene re qe shqiptaret marin x5 dhe hane gjize 3 here ne dite?
A e ke vene re ndonje polic ne bote me detyre te larte te veteprangoset poshte nje makine?
Duke mare shkas nga ngjarjet e fundit e ke vene re qe ata qe na udheheqin na nxjerrin rrugeve zhelanet te na frikesoje njelloj si grupet SA te Hitlerit?
A e ke vene re qe bota e ke hequr fare fjalen zgjedhje te lira e te ndershme dhe ne e citojme akoma?
A e ke vene re sa te forte e kemi sindromin e prijesit mbi te cilen beri qejf Enveri e po ben Sala sot?
A e ke vene re qe jemi i vetmi popull i kendon beses se se kemi pasur?
A e ke vene re qe bota ne kohe te burrerise te hidhte dorashken dhe ne te zeme pusi sot e kesaj dite?
A e ke vene re si na drejtohen te huajt zyrtare qe vine nga bota? Si te ishim akoma majmune?
A ke vene re qe te mencurit bota i hap rruge ne ja mbyllim?
A ke vene re qe shajme ate qe punon dhe lavderojme ate qe genjen?
A NUK TREGON KJO SA PRIMITIVE JEMI AKOMA ?

----------


## ILMGAP

> Po a ke vene re sa meren shqiptaret me poltike dhe 
> A e ke vene re si na drejtohen te huajt zyrtare qe vine nga bota? Si te ishim akoma majmune?
> 
> A NUK TREGON KJO SA PRIMITIVE JEMI AKOMA ?


Në faktë nuk na trajtojnë si të jemi Majmun , por na trajtojnë ashtu siq jemi.
Sepse vetëm majmuni shikon problematikat e krijuar dhe nuk flet (pasiqë nuk ka mundësinë e të folurit gjuhën njerëzore) dhe ne e kemi këtë mundësi por nuk flasim pse nuk flasim sepse dëshirojmë të solidarizohemi me Majmunët ose ndryshe , nuk dëshirojmë sepse kemi dëshirë të asimilojmë dhe të themi tani po vdesim , apo ndoshta se jemi të kënaqur me 5 rrugë të shtruar dhe një Autostradë , por normalisht që harrojmë varfërinë dhe gjërat tjera (që i përmendi shpesh herë) , pra për ne (Majmunët) më e logjikshme është të shtrohet një rrugë se të punësohet një i familjes etj.
*Ne kemi shumë më shumë se Majmunët por gjitha ato që i kemi i shfrytëzojmë shumë më pak se majmunët që shfrytëzojnë veglat e veta.*

Ne jemi primitivë , Saliu nuk është , sepse Saliu shfrytëzon Primitivitetin tonë dhe ai vjedh , bën krime , varfëron vendin , rrit korrupsionin etj.*Pra ne (majmunët) jemi primitivë jo Saliu,në këtë rast Saliu është Zoti.*Ju Faleminderit.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Besoja

Gjithmonë në arsyetimet që bëjmë dhe përfundimet që dalim,asnjëherë nuk themi që në këto që ka humbur shoqëria shqiptare,një pjesë të fajit e kam edhe un.Gjithmonë që flasim për gabimet dhe të metat,çuditërisht përjashtojmë veten tonë dhe fajin u a lëmë të tjerëve.E kështu ai,ai tjetri e tjetri me rradhë.Në se jemi këtu ku jemi e kështu si jemi,jam edhe unë fajtor.Vetëm kështu mund të mësojmë.Nuk duhet të japim mësime pa mësuar vetë më përpara.

----------


## BlueBaron

Xhaxhi Titi ...


Me duket se nostalgjia per "Demokracite Popullore" nuk te paska leshuar. Per sa i takon rekomandimeve ne burokraci (shoqeri, miqesi, farefis, etj.) ekzistojne pothuajse ne te gjitha vendet e "Demokracise Perendimore". Them pothuajse, pasi nuk jam i sigurte per vendet skandinave.

Tek kaosi institucional ndikon shume nderrimi i administrates shteterore, nqs ndryshon krahu politik i drejtimit te ekzekutivit, edhe ne nivelet me te ulta. Kjo, per shkak te nje Ligji Pune aspak efiçient, per mungese te sindikatave dhe per moszbatim te ligjit (edhe pse cope-cope) nga ana e ekzekutivit.

----------


## POKO

Tek shoqeria shqipetare problemi kryesore eshte qe i mungon dajaku.Ky popull eshte mesuar me dajak mer vlla.Ne i bejm te gjitha punet mee ypppp xhixhiiii,dal ku te dali  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Demokracia ne shqiperi eshte si nje femije qe sapo ka filluar te eci,bie ngrihet,bie prap ........
dhe si ajo femija qe presim te na japin doren te ngrihemi.

I mungone *pervoja* qe vendeve te tjera iu eshte dashur vite qe ta fitojne.

----------


## Isomer937

> Po a ke vene re sa meren shqiptaret me poltike dhe kot se koti se personalisht nuk fitojne asgje?
> A e ke vene re qe shumices i mungon logjika e argumentit dhe ajo qe mendon ai eshte si ok e thene prej Ainshtaini?
> A e ke vene re qe shqiptaret marin x5 dhe hane gjize 3 here ne dite?
> A e ke vene re ndonje polic ne bote me detyre te larte te veteprangoset poshte nje makine?
> Duke mare shkas nga ngjarjet e fundit e ke vene re qe ata qe na udheheqin na nxjerrin rrugeve zhelanet te na frikesoje njelloj si grupet SA te Hitlerit?
> A e ke vene re qe bota e ke hequr fare fjalen zgjedhje te lira e te ndershme dhe ne e citojme akoma?
> A e ke vene re sa te forte e kemi sindromin e prijesit mbi te cilen beri qejf Enveri e po ben Sala sot?
> A e ke vene re qe jemi i vetmi popull i kendon beses se se kemi pasur?
> A e ke vene re qe bota ne kohe te burrerise te hidhte dorashken dhe ne te zeme pusi sot e kesaj dite?
> ...


Demokracia ne Shqiperi nuk ekziston dhe per nje faktor tjeter. Platforma e vertete e PS dhe PD eshte gati identike. Ajo qe ndryshon mbi te gjitha eshte nofka qe PD i ka nxjerre PS. PS = komunizem = Enver. Mbi kete loje pa dashur te ofendoj njeri po mjafton te shikosh voten Veriu per arsye te panjohura mbeshtet Saliun. 

Demokracia ne Shqiperi eshte fjale fiktive. Per nje vend si Shqiperia nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te kete 33 parti. Mund te kete shoqata, grupe qe bejne (lobbing) kjo eshte anglisht ka kuptim qe bejne politike per dicka qe deshirojne. Pra shoqata qe do Camerine dhe tokat camet iu afrohet deputeteve socialiste a demokrate dhe i ben per vete. Nuk ka nevoje per Parti came ose per te Drejtat e Njeriut kur futin nje deput ne parlament. 

Fatkeqesia me e madhe ne Shqiperi eshte fakti qe sistemi i arsimit eshte shkaterruar dhe vazhdon te shkaterrohet. Kur nje popull eshte injorant genjehet dhe me nje sheqerke si i thone fjales.

----------

